# Eagles Nest questions



## Panina (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm considering purchasing a flex week that includes weeks 1-4, 18-51 at eagles Nest. 

I usually only buy fixed weeks as I really believe buy where you will use and also  what I can more easily give away when I no longer want it. My only exception to the fixed weeks is I own at Hilton in Miami Beach.  My thought is this might be a nice addition to my Hilton for more flexibility.  I would like to use Eagles nest more then not.

For flex weeks is there an underlining week associated with the flex that is on the deed? And if yes does that mean you get first right to use or does it have no meaning?

I know there is a lottery system for higher demand weeks.  How hard do you think it would be to get week 3, 4 or 47?  Are these considered high demand? Are these weeks available to purchase in fixed weeks? I also could use weeks 43-46, but they would not be my first choices. 

What do you feel would be a fair market price for me to purchase?

Are you happy with your ownership?

If I had to exchange, is it better to put in Hgvc, II or Rci.  Where would I get the best trade value?

Any other suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mgeez (Feb 22, 2016)

Panina said:


> I'm considering purchasing a flex week that includes weeks 1-4, 18-51 at eagles Nest.
> 
> I usually only buy fixed weeks as I really believe buy where you will use and also  what I can more easily give away when I no longer want it. My only exception to the fixed weeks is I own at Hilton in Miami Beach.  My thought is this might be a nice addition to my Hilton for more flexibility.  I would like to use Eagles nest more then not.
> 
> ...



Yes there is a specified week associated with the deed.
No meaning, one still has to submit a week request for the year.
I got week 3 or 4, 2 times the last 4 years. I would imagine week 47 will not be a problem.
$1500, even though I paid $5500 at the peak of the timeshare market.
Absolutely happy!
HGVC and RCI. No exchanges. Points are points to use wherever availability exists. RCI is a comp. And RCI will get you into DVC. We have used points 3 times in 9 years to stay in DVC.
PM me and I will be more than willing to share experiences.
Mgeez


----------



## CJinPHX (Mar 7, 2016)

Very happy with Eagles Nest. I own both fixed and flex. For trades have gotten New York with SFX, and like II for most everything else. Just set up a 2 week stay on Kauai thru II, trading into a Marriott and Point at Poipu with Eagle's Nest summer weeks.

Have owned since late 90's, still enjoy going to Marco Island and enjoy the trading flexibility that the dual affiliation of RCI and II affords. Also own a fixed week at the Plantation Beach Club in Stuart, FL. I generally use those 7000 HGV points for trading within HGVC.

Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 7, 2016)

Panina said:


> For flex weeks is there an underlining week associated with the flex that is on the deed? And if yes does that mean you get first right to use or does it have no meaning?



There is an underlying week on the deed but it means nothing if it is not a fixed week ownership. The underlying week if floating, determines whether it is a summer or winter flex week.



Panina said:


> I know there is a lottery system for higher demand weeks.  How hard do you think it would be to get week 3, 4 or 47?  Are these considered high demand? Are these weeks available to purchase in fixed weeks? I also could use weeks 43-46, but they would not be my first choices.



As long as you submit your flex week form a year out from the earliest week you are requesting, you have a very good chance. I only own winter flex weeks and there are less floating weeks for those weeks and have gotten my 1st or 2nd choice each time. I would think summer flex weeks (with the exception of week 51) wouldn't be difficult if you do it early.



Panina said:


> What do you feel would be a fair market price for me to purchase?



Agree with another post- $1,500 for a summer flex week.



Panina said:


> Are you happy with your ownership?
> 
> If I had to exchange, is it better to put in Hgvc, II or Rci.  Where would I get the best trade value?



Yes- love the resort and flexibility to enroll in HGVC or trade in II (RCI also another option but you are better off with II if you're not interested in HGVC locations)

Any other suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated.[/QUOTE]


----------



## elleny76 (Mar 7, 2016)

How much will it cost to enroll in HGVC?  just curious  tx


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Yes- love the resort and flexibility to enroll in HGVC or trade in II (RCI also another option but you are better off with II if you're not interested in HGVC locations)

Any other suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 7, 2016)

elleny76 said:


> How much will it cost to enroll in HGVC?  just curious  tx
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Yes- love the resort and flexibility to enroll in HGVC or trade in II (RCI also another option but you are better off with II if you're not interested in HGVC locations)
> ...


[/QUOTE]

$399 to enroll. You can do it after the deed is recorded. PM me your email and I can send you the form and details on how to enroll.


----------



## elleny76 (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks seaport...I was just curious about it. I recently bought in GP_HGVC.




$399 to enroll. You can do it after the deed is recorded. PM me your email and I can send you the form and details on how to enroll.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deb & Bill (Mar 27, 2016)

Remember that Eagles Nest is an affiliate, so some of the owners will not be HGVC.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 27, 2016)

Deb & Bill said:


> Remember that Eagles Nest is an affiliate, so some of the owners will not be HGVC.



True, but you can still enroll the week in hgvc even if previous owners were not.


----------



## Panina (Apr 4, 2017)

Just an update...I ended up purchasing a winter flex week at Eagles Nest.  I waited patiently and purchased it through Sean's auction at a great price.


----------



## morexplore (May 28, 2022)

Hi, I'm interested in purchasing a week or two at Eagle's Nest.  Though I'd prefer weeks 5-15, I'm also open to consider 44-52, and 1-4 if a good offer.  Is it correct that if I buy a fixed or floating week, I don't necessarily need to join HGVC and pay what looks like a substantial initial fee and yearly club dues- especially if my primary motivation is to use it myself most years?


----------



## elaine (May 29, 2022)

I don’t know about fixed weeks. I have a summer flex for weeks 1-4, 17-51. I choose my week at up to a year out by submitting a form to eagles nest. If there’s more demand than weeks available, it’s a lottery. 2021 
I got week 51 via lottery, 2022 a fall week, 2023 I did not get week 17 via lottery, so my 2nd choice is a fall week again (which is what we planned to use each year when I got my week). We did join hgvc to be able to deposit weeks when not using it. But there’s no reason to join hgvc with eagles nest. You only have to pay annual fee ($1134 last year) and pick your week. You can also deposit into Rci or II if you are a member without joining hgvc.
The winter weeks are not easy to get, but if you put all 1-4 weeks, there’s a good chance you’d get one via lottery. 4th july, week 17, thanksgiving and week 51 are usually a lottery.


----------



## pashbroo (Jun 6, 2022)

morexplore said:


> Hi, I'm interested in purchasing a week or two at Eagle's Nest.  Though I'd prefer weeks 5-15, I'm also open to consider 44-52, and 1-4 if a good offer.  Is it correct that if I buy a fixed or floating week, I don't necessarily need to join HGVC and pay what looks like a substantial initial fee and yearly club dues- especially if my primary motivation is to use it myself most years?



There is also a "Winter Flex" which is lottery-based for weeks 5-16 (basically, the remaining calendar outside of the "Summer Flex" that includes weeks 1-4).  If you want to travel weeks 5-15, I'd suggest looking for either the Winter Flex or a fixed week.  The cost of a Winter Flex is considerably more than the Summer Flex though, just as a heads-up.  You do *not* need to join HGVC as elaine mentioned, and while it's a good trader, it's not a "tiger trader" in either RCI or II.  We own a Summer Flex we use each year at Eagle's Nest and some other weeks for trading.


----------



## MickeyBlue (Jun 12, 2022)

Have you considered charter club? Larger units and every unit oceanfront—only drawback is slow elevators. Large pool, baby pool, hot tub, large gas grills.  Free use of bikes, tennis, sailing, paddle boards, etc for owners. Ping pong, games, shuffle board, small fitness room for when it rains.


----------

